# Judo gi for BJJ



## SPrada (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm thinking about buying a judo gi for bjj. Bjj gis are too expensive for me. Any suggestions on what to buy? Should I look for single or double weave? Thanks.


----------



## Alfhacke (Jan 2, 2019)

I have used this best judo gi for my entire training (3yrs). Only now will i buy bjj cut gi. It's "baggier," but I felt that it taught me to work on my technique. In fact, my old school required white belts lasting up to six months to use Judo Gis (cheap Galdiator) for this purpose.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey, I missed this thread when you posted it. Almost any Judo gi will be durable enough. What are you thinking, pricewise?

Be aware that a Judo gi probably doesn't meet IBJJF standards. They are longer, have fuller sleeves that are often shorter (that latter point, I think, would be a problem by IBJJF rules). If you want to find a deal on a BJJ gi, monitor bjjhq.com. They have a new deal every day  (it lasts just that day, or until they sell out, whichever is first). Some of their deals are really quite good, while others are only mediocre.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

Alfhacke said:


> I have used this best judo gi for my entire training (3yrs). Only now will i buy bjj cut gi. It's "baggier," but I felt that it taught me to work on my technique. In fact, my old school required white belts lasting up to six months to use Judo Gis (cheap Galdiator) for this purpose.


I quite like the Gladiator Judo gi. It's what I train in regularly (I'm not in BJJ). I only wish they didn't use so much fabric in the collar, so it was easier to grip - to better train those defenses.


----------



## PiedmontChun (Jan 4, 2019)

If you were to wear a Judo gi for BJJ, I would recommend a lightweight one to try and stay cooler. Lightweight Judo gis tend be more expensive anyway, which defeats what you are after, which is a more affordable gi.
You might want to consider a Sanabul BJJ gi. They are really cheap on Amazon, and while they aren't high end at all, they are a decent value. As far as my own experience, I have gotten a year of use (and repeated washing) out of one of their gis, and its still going. Its not as stylish as my other BJJ gis, and likely not as durable, but it is comfortable and has held up ok without tearing or failing in any way. Then you can keep an eye out for when some of the bigger brands have good sales. Flow Kimonos regularly discounts to $79, and a couple companies had 2 for 1 Black Friday sales.

You don't need double weave.

I only own one Judo gi, and I didn't like using it for BJJ. The jacket was too long, it was heavy and made me hot, and the sleeves are borderline too short to compete in.


----------

